# koi fish in betta... wow



## affandin

wowwwwwwwww

koi + betta ?????? 




























soooooooooooo cooooooooooooooooooooool..................


----------



## Sweeda88

That is so cool! I wish I had one of them. I love Goldfish and Koi, and I love Betta fish. It would be perfect for me!


----------



## BettaHeart

omg they are soo gorgeous! :-D i would also like to have one too lol


----------



## affandin




----------



## affandin




----------



## affandin




----------



## AngelicScars

I would LOVE a plakat betta with this coloring!!


----------



## Luimeril

so very cute and stunningly beautiful! i adore that first one. the two red spots are just so cute!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Awesome... 

Cheryl


----------



## MrVampire181

Marbles I'm guessing. I like this coloration. I might create a VT line of this coloration.


----------



## Fermin

Wow, all of those are stunning! I would love one with the brilliant orange spots.

I own the poor-man's version of a Koi Betta lol. Here's picspam of my little Hoagie:


----------



## small fry

MrVampire181 said:


> Marbles I'm guessing. I like this coloration. I might create a VT line of this coloration.


Where do you get VT bettas with a good genetic background? I can't find any VT on Aquabid.:|


----------



## affandin

Fermin said:


> Wow, all of those are stunning! I would love one with the brilliant orange spots.
> 
> I own the poor-man's version of a Koi Betta lol. Here's picspam of my little Hoagie:


 
wow nice betta..... good,:-D i like it.


----------



## affandin




----------



## Bettas143

When I saw the first one i was like that a koi. I liked the 1st one except his belly scares me.


----------



## crowntail lover

Nice looking Marbles! I am wanting a pair so badly


----------



## NIB BETTA

Very lovely. I wonder if they keep their pattern? The bad thing about the marble gene is they can look one way today and totally different in a month or two.


----------



## shinybetta

I have seen these many times on aquabid. They are one of my favorite colors. i hope to one day obtain one.


----------



## Jupiter

I'm a sucker for koi type bettas. I really want one one day.


----------



## DazzleKitty

I've never seen those before. Cool!


----------



## affandin




----------

